# New filter for "ween"



## Ruin (Aug 8, 2017)

In light of recent Christorical events I propose we filter "ween" to "uncouth ruffian."


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 8, 2017)

Will "foolish" and "foolhardy" also be filtered to "uncouth" and "most uncouth" respectively?


----------



## Zebedee (Aug 8, 2017)

Talk about this all you like, I'm just wondering who in their right mind would give Chris a dictionary.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 8, 2017)

I highly support this


----------



## Calooby (Aug 9, 2017)

CJ listen to me. I'm too intelligent for this shit.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 21, 2017)

I suggest "anti-nazi jester".


----------



## Bass (Aug 21, 2017)

Zebedee said:


> Talk about this all you like, I'm just wondering who in their right mind would give Chris a dictionary.


He tripped over it in the horde, dawg.


----------



## Zebedee (Aug 21, 2017)

Bass said:


> He tripped over it in the horde, dawg.



I'm pretty sure the horde will soon become something akin to the next new greek labyrinth with Barb as the monster of the maze.

It'd be the only time ever that I'd actually pay sheckles for Sky premium, only just to watch that as a reality show. Make it happen Dick Branson.


----------

